# Hospital Drum and Bass



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

When the majority of people think of drum and bass they immediately think of grimey clubs, hooded chavs, drugs and general teens driving round:driver: in there saxo's with loud chavy music blaring out of them. Hospital records is drum and bass music for people who love liquid sounds and also put on an amazing night at the Matter nightclub in the O2. Check out the hospital podcast through i-tunes it is so so so good and i have been a sucriber since day one. One of there artists Logistics has just released a new album called "Crash Bang Wallop" and it is amazing and every tune in my eyes is brilliant. For those who have a narrow minded view of Drum and Bass, check hospital out and it will change your view 100%. :doublesho


----------



## OneJohnSheridan (Jun 29, 2006)

Hospital are the record company for High Contrast, Danny Byrd, & Logistics. Three of my faves for well produced Liquid D'n'B. I made a CD for the car yesterday and have been playing Logistics - Together a lot since. I like the complexity of the arrangement in a lot of D'n'B.

I do like it quite dark and dirty too though.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

D&B i used to be a Dj back in the day playing to the junglist possie still listening to it even at the grand old age of 38 my fave tune of all time has got be Leviticus Burial


----------



## GB_LOW (Aug 29, 2008)

+1 for leviticus


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

Ive been into jungle/dnb since day 1, starting back in 1991 with hardcore.
I agree that Hospital put out some good stuff, again, Ive been a fan of theirs for many years... but it has to be said that there are plenty of other good labels out there too.
I dont have my finger on the pulse as much as I used to (I played out for 10 years with various residencies including [email protected] for those old enough to remember!) but still enjoy listening to some tunes 

Ive got a youtube channel with over 800 old tunes on for anyone interested
http://www.youtube.com/user/martynwebster


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Another Hospital fan here, I've been subscribed to their podcast for a while which is wher I first heard this beauty of a track;


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

going through what i have from back then and this brought back so many good memories 




speaking of piano


----------



## Chri5 (May 18, 2008)

Ive been a Hospital fan for around 4 years now.

I love the acoustic side of London Elektricity.

Check this out, it always sends shivers down my spine.

If you can get hold of it ide recomend the whole Live at Scala DVD.

As most of you fans no, Tony is Hospital Records!

This comes in beutifully at 3:05






From the same night, also fantastic.


----------



## Chri5 (May 18, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> Another Hospital fan here, I've been subscribed to their podcast for a while which is wher I first heard this beauty of a track;
> 
> YouTube - B-Complex - Beautiful Lies (No Podcast)


Yes. yes that is an awsome track, play this alot myself.....


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Interesting discussion. I did love Hospital. Got all the podcasts etc. But then Tony Coleman started being a bit arrogant and big headed. He seemed to be selling out, trying to cover all bases. Signing Neuro artists and all the obscure weirdness that dnb has become.
I lost interest. Still some nice pieces coming out of the camp. But Mistabisha is a prick and his tunes are weak imo. Plus he just puts on a mix CD and pretends to DJ. 
Wish High Contrast and Calibre would join up and take over...


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Love logistics new album. 

Hospital did a night in Bath but I couldn't make it  Fingers crossed they do it again.


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Dornrade said:


> Interesting discussion. I did love Hospital. Got all the podcasts etc. But then Tony Coleman started being a bit arrogant and big headed. He seemed to be selling out, trying to cover all bases. Signing Neuro artists and all the obscure weirdness that dnb has become.
> I lost interest. Still some nice pieces coming out of the camp. But Mistabisha is a prick and his tunes are weak imo. Plus he just puts on a mix CD and pretends to DJ.
> Wish High Contrast and Calibre would join up and take over...


Must admit I wasn't a fan of the Russian guy Bop.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Been a Big Hospital Fan for many years now


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

love liquid funk myself

some faves - http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=9B0AD8E0621CCFC1 

drew


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

I am a huge lover of Hospital Records music, in fact I have a radio show dedicated to the style of music, its called The Sunday Night Surgery, listen to it online at www.klashfm.co.uk. Or if you live local to it 92.8.

We are on 10pm-12am Sunday nights. The response has been pretty good and we've only been going for 3 weeks.


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

3 of my favourite tracks:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nice stuff rizzo, similar taste to me - check out some of my faves in the youtube playlist above 

drew


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

buckas said:


> nice stuff rizzo, similar taste to me - check out some of my faves in the youtube playlist above
> 
> drew


its marked as private lol


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

LOL! doh, sorreh - changed :thumb:

drew


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Some quality track in there, love the matrix and futurebound, especially coast to coast.

Cant forget the song that got me into drum and bass.


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Good to see there's some D&B fans on here as well. Yep, like the Hospital stuff 

Steve


----------



## dragonflyjade (Jun 15, 2008)

I've always been in the Good Looking records camp with LTJ Bukem. I have many of the Progression Sessions albums and like the more flowing MC style of DRS and Conrad. 

I do like the more liquid funk side of d'n'b now. My taste has changed from the original hard Goldie/Metalheadz/Photek to more mellow...


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Hospital records seems to produce cross over music, I wouldn't consider it as D&B in the strictest sense and quite like what I've heard of there's so far. It's not too dis-similar to one of my favourite bands TCM:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah Hospital are probably my fav dnb label. High Contrast's material is just great and he's always played a wicked DJ set whenever I've seen him. 

London Elektricity are class too. Seeing them live at the jazz cafe about 4 years ago was just amazing. 

Not keen on this new boy Netsky though. Find his tunes lack depth.

Probablky a bit of thread ressurection goin on here, but just my 2pennies worth


----------



## enrico_vera (Nov 20, 2009)

I love London Elektricity...


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Cant wait until the 24th, Hospitality at Brixton Academy, Ive been to 4 of these events and they are amazing.

Some new tuneage.


----------

